# Looks like bacon and she's a shakin...



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well im driving to school this morning and I hit a school zone, that ufrotunatly for me happens to be 15mph, i slow down put it in 2nd and all the sudden as soon as i hit about 14-16mph, whole car shakes like crazy, i quickly take it out of gear, and the shaking continues...and for the whole way there every time i passed 14-16mph in no matter what cercumstances (although coasting is when its worst) the sucker shook like crazy,....Tranny mount? i noticed over the past few weeks it shook a little in 2nd, but nothing like it did today..wonder if that tranny mount can work itself loose or somthin? hope so, gunna be a fun drive home though haha...


In short...would a loose trany mount make the car shake at a certain speed, but not even make a peep at any other speed??


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, and it looks like bacon because the clear coat is faded, so the whole car is varying degrees of white pink and red, so its a giant peice of bacon...but thats..just a little random note..and in case it wasnt obvious its a manual


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Shot in the Dark here. I would think that it would happen everytime the clutch engaged if it was a trani mount. Such as a start. Is the engine stumbling when this happens? Are the RPM's steady? I ask these because a low speeds when I had a ton of vacume leaks and a dirty injector mine did the same but mine is an Automatic. How old is the clutch and how does it feel? Is the engage point closer to the end of the pedel out position? Thinking clutch parts maybe. Like a clutch disk throw out bearing. something along those lines.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Brand new clutch, or fairly so, been problem free for about 5 months with the clutch, good feel, no slipping, the engine has a stumbly idle due to a weird injector issue, seems like a seperate deal though..


It doesnt seem like a thow out bearing because it'll do it with clutch engaged, in neutral, in first, in 2nd, in 3rd no matter what gear/clutch pairing at 15mph.....its just bizzare, no shaking at any other point


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont know for sure but if our fly wheels are balanced if it threw a weight it could get a weird harmonic. Have you checked U-Joints. Just another random thought.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

At this point i havnt had a chance to "look" at anything, im waitin for it to cool right now, it made it home haha...

The flywheel bolts i personaly torqued down to spec, and if one of those was loose or came out i'd think it wouldnt be such a consistant shake at a certain speed, since the flywheel speed is completly seperate from wheel speed under coast, its just bizare how precisely at 15mph this problem happens....


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well i got under there, crossmember and transmission mount are all tight, all the driveshaft bolts are tight, this is just gettin me crazy now, its so weird, and its getting worse in some ways. If i get traped in a 15mph zone its like a dudududududududud and the car shakes (Not an fast dududud but more like a heartbeat type sound) like someone is pounding a rubber hammer against a peice of solid steel..

And i don't even know where to start


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

Since you say the shaking is related to the vehicle speed, not the engine speed, I would look at the suspension. If it were the clutch or flywheel, it would be related to an engine speed range, and therefore happen at several different vehicle speeds.

Are your rotors warped? How about the ball joints? Last thing, does it do this at 15mph in 1st gear? Or just in 2nd?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

First Second and Third, i think i maaaaaay have found a possible source, the central joint thing in the middle of the driveshaft, all of the rubber is dry rotted cracked and split, i live on a dirt road, is it possible the dirt has gotten into that? or it could have gotten burnt up or somthing..i dont know, it just seems to me that the drive shaft is the only moving part besides the rear dif that moves the same speed no matter what gear at a certain MPH...


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats sounds like the carrier bearing ....Yes this would cause some strange things. I had one on an old Ford Ranger that when it went bad I had a vibration at 0-25Mph and it felt like the truck was falling apart. But above that all was good in its universe. But then again I had a 3 part drive shaft


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

xs04298 said:


> Oh, and it looks like bacon because the clear coat is faded, so the whole car is varying degrees of white pink and red, so its a giant peice of bacon...but thats..just a little random note..and in case it wasnt obvious its a manual


k thats funny.... bacon? pretty random


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

surfer240sx said:


> k thats funny.... bacon? pretty random



Further enforcing the name, its a pignose haha, everyone calls it bacon now..."heere comes bacon"


On the drive shaft, i ordred a new carrier bearing, trying to find time to install it


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

is that wat the prob was for sure or are u praying to the 240 gods?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

its pretty much the only thing that it could be, the cats at that "other" site pretty much narrowed it down to that


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you've got driveshaft problems. Like mentioned before, inspect the U-joints. Replace the center bearing assembly that you've found to be bad.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

SO was this a fix??????


----------

